# Free Ross Hats For The First 250 Replys



## Slim (Apr 11, 2003)

Why don't you send one my way!


----------



## pblawler (Apr 7, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

I'll take one. PM on the way. Thanks!


----------



## thekyarcher (Jul 11, 2005)

*cool deal*

Send me one


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Ill take one*

:wink:


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

surprised this doesn't get moved to manufacturers forum.


----------



## Freak Nasty (Mar 11, 2004)

*Thanks!!*

I'll take one as well!


----------



## DJF (Dec 12, 2005)

Cool Cap!!


----------



## mathews/fish (Jun 19, 2005)

*old men*

hey, I'll accept one...old men need more bone 









hats, too.


----------



## jamestheron (Sep 16, 2004)

i love free stuff :wink:


----------



## B.A.W. ARCHER (Jan 8, 2006)

*Hat*

Cool I'll Take One, I Was Just Checking Out You Bows Today And Was Impressed. Pm On The Way


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

Can always use a new hat!


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

sweet hat sen one over,thanks


----------



## tuggersclan (Nov 16, 2003)

Sure I'll take one, cool bows


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

Those are nice looking hats, as well as the Ross bows.

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Nick1959 said:


> Those are nice looking hats, as well as the Ross bows.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nick


Agreed !


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

sure I will take one 
thanks

John


----------



## house (May 9, 2005)

Thanks! This is great!!


----------



## acehunter (Jan 16, 2006)

Ill deffintetly take on epm on the way.


----------



## Puffer99 (Nov 30, 2005)

Well since you offered.:wink:


----------



## IMADMAN (Jan 24, 2005)

Nice! I'll take one!


----------



## mike (Aug 20, 2002)

one for me


----------



## slayer27 (Dec 26, 2004)

nice hat thanks!!!


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*Nice*

Nice hat....Add me to your list.


----------



## dercot03 (Feb 3, 2004)

ill take one


----------



## mirage55 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Ross Is The Boss.....*

Thanks for the hat.


----------



## Tom Taker (Dec 25, 2002)

Very cool hat, I actually collect hats and I am always on the look out for something new


----------



## Bowhuntxx78 (Oct 7, 2003)

*Good lookin hat....*

Add me to your list.....:wink:


----------



## Arrroman (May 11, 2003)

That's a good looking hat!

Good luck hunting! >>>------------>


----------



## rkrystof (Jan 3, 2004)

*Sweet!.......*

I'm in!

Next step, the PM!

Rick


----------



## phendyr (Sep 14, 2005)

*would be great to get one!*

sending PM shortly!


----------



## Billy Bob (Jul 24, 2004)

Great looking hat. I'm in..
PM sent.


----------



## newshooter05 (Feb 24, 2005)

I would like one!


----------



## new guy (Apr 1, 2005)

hey everyone.....thanks for the pm's and dont thank me....thank Andy and family....great people!!!!


----------



## Orion6 (Jan 27, 2003)

Cool!


----------



## blue thunder (Jan 20, 2003)

Ok,I'm good to go.They are a very nice looking hat.Also I have shot the Ross bow and think they are of a very good quality.


----------



## buckhunter8905 (Dec 27, 2004)

I will take one


----------



## xTravisx (May 8, 2003)

Nice hat


----------



## uspssuks (Dec 20, 2004)

Free is good....


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

I'll take one.


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

One more for the collection.


----------



## Snuffer (Oct 15, 2002)

*Nice Hat*

I'm goin to shoot one this weekend at Sportsman"s Warhouse.
Thanks


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Cool....I will take one!


----------



## Arrroman (May 11, 2003)

*Free Ross Hats*

That's a good looking hat!

Good luck hunting! >>>------------>


----------



## txgolfer45 (Dec 20, 2005)

Very cool! I'd like one!


----------



## mo-lungbuster (Dec 7, 2005)

Ill take one. thanks and pm on its way.

chad


----------



## Prime_Time (Jan 16, 2006)

*Free Ross Hat*

Cool..I'll take one...PM on the way..thanks

Brian


----------



## bigdaddymarr (Jan 7, 2006)

*me to*

ill take one hat please =)


----------



## thunk (Jun 2, 2004)

*That's for me*

I've got to have one!


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Nice hat! Send one my way along with a catalog.

Thanks!


----------



## srarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

*srarcher*

Great Bow, Great Hat


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

*Id wear one*

I would definatley wear one


----------



## BigPete (Aug 13, 2005)

Count me in.


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*///////////sure\\\\\\\\\\*

Heck Yes!!!!!! Send one my way!!!!


----------



## RickinMo (Nov 14, 2002)

Me too please!
Own More Bone that has to be the best advertising slogan ever


----------



## xtremetj (Feb 15, 2004)

I'd like to have one.

Greg.


----------



## michigandeersla (Oct 15, 2004)

thank for the hat


----------



## wolfface (Dec 24, 2004)

thats and the hats coool, I'll take one.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Awesome looking hat.


----------



## Hoytman1 (Dec 12, 2002)

*ME to*

I will take one too. HM


----------



## b0w_sniper (Oct 11, 2004)

pm on the way..............cool hat


----------



## Keith Thompson (Jul 17, 2005)

*free hats*

Finally, something I can afford.


----------



## Ohioarcher1 (Jun 24, 2002)

Free hat...thanks.


----------



## trapshooter (Feb 14, 2005)

*Please*

I'll take one!  Thanks for the great looking hat!

pm sent


----------



## bowjunke (Jul 8, 2004)

*Ross hat*

I would be happy to take one off your hands
Thanks.


----------



## bigphil (Oct 11, 2005)

*hat*

I'll take one too.


Big Phil


----------



## deadeye_dave (Dec 9, 2003)

i'll take one too


----------



## bowhunter2117 (May 20, 2005)

*hat*

Nice hat ill take one and Thanks for the offer


----------



## mobowhntr (Jan 29, 2005)

I'd like to have one also. Thank You


----------



## bro2032 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thats very cool of Ross.Thanks!

Brandon


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Very nice hat! I would like one.

FF


----------



## miked (Jun 1, 2004)

I'd like to feel the love too :/


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

I will take one.


----------



## Tommy2993 (Oct 18, 2005)

What a deal sign me up


----------



## arrow spitter (Nov 23, 2005)

*yep*

cool hat id like one


----------



## BBC (Oct 19, 2005)

sign me up also ! I will add that to the collection.


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

I think this is a "contest" I might actually be able to win.


----------



## STEVE GIBBS (Dec 26, 2004)

*ross*

love my ross


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

I would love to have a Ross hat to wear!!!


----------



## Duckdawg (Nov 10, 2003)

Good looking cap!
Thanks!


----------



## Ont. BowTech (Dec 27, 2004)

I will take one please:beer: .........I will be selling the Ross bows this year at my shop here in Ontario.

Grant


----------



## gonecribbin (Dec 19, 2004)

*Ill look good in that*

pmed ya.... thank you


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

well Thank you

Hood


----------



## the natural (Oct 21, 2005)

*thanks*

looks like a nice hat, i'll have to check out the bows.


----------



## mathewsq2xl (Jan 22, 2003)

*Nice Hat...*

Great looking hat...


----------



## WR (Aug 28, 2002)

*Works for me *

Ross Archery


----------



## illinishooter (Jan 30, 2006)

*ross hat*

send one my way. 
pm sent


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

*Free Free Free*

I'll take one !!


----------



## compoundpuller (Jan 21, 2006)

*New hat*

Oh yea baby!! i want one please :tongue:


----------



## MoBowman (Nov 5, 2002)

Met Andy Ross last week, good guy. I'll take on of those hats:grin: 



MoBowman ```--------->


----------



## DEW (Jan 24, 2003)

I'll take one of them there hats. Thanks DEW


----------



## jays35 (Jan 29, 2006)

I would like one, and thanks in advance.

Dave


----------



## deermasher (Apr 10, 2003)

if theres any left put me down for one.....cool looking hat


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply*

?????? = Bill board caps or scull caps offered.

Unk


----------



## Legacy Hunter (Apr 2, 2005)

Sounds like a great deal to me.


----------



## iam60x (Dec 30, 2005)

looks good to me


----------



## Mark250 (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks, please send one my way!!!


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Man that hat is only missing one thing...my head under it.:wink:


----------



## new guy (Apr 1, 2005)

Unk Bond said:


> ?????? = Bill board caps or scull caps offered.
> 
> Unk


both pics are of the same hat....if that is what you were asking?


----------



## Tommy Chumley (Apr 9, 2003)

I would like one! PM Sent!:thumbs_up


----------



## ssfx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Awesome*

I'll take one, sweet hat
Thanks


----------



## camo-timber (Mar 22, 2003)

Don't forget me  pm sent


----------



## hubby2brat (Mar 2, 2005)

*I will take one...*

But if you have more I will take more LOL!!!! LOve my ROSS!!!!


----------



## kg4tyr (Jul 28, 2004)

I'll take one:tongue:


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

kool:wink:


----------



## TheTone (Oct 7, 2003)

I'll take a hat. Ross is moving up in the world IMO.


----------



## full moon (Feb 10, 2004)

pm sent Ross rocks.:rock-on: ................thank you very much


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

*Thanks!!*

I'd be proud to wear one!!


----------



## Canuck2 (Mar 25, 2003)

Wonderful! I'd love to acquire one of those excellent hats. Thanks. C2


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

count me in


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*rEPLY*



Unk Bond said:


> ?????? = Bill board caps or scull caps offered.
> 
> Unk



Sorry guys Ididn't go b ack far enough to see the hat pic.

But that is what I think a hat should look like.Real nise

Unk


----------



## Jason Shore (Dec 28, 2003)

*I will have one please*

can I please have a hat
Thanks jason


----------



## lkn4deer (Nov 29, 2005)

*hat*

Nice Hat...


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Count me in.

I can always use something to cover up my bald head.


----------



## ashx2 (Jun 26, 2005)

*freebie hat*

That's a really sharp hat. I'm in for one! 

Thanks!
Greg


----------



## patriotarcher (Feb 10, 2005)

Sent you a pm New guy. Thanks!! Hope one of our dealers picks up the Ross line.


----------



## dew-hoyt (Mar 1, 2005)

*Ross*

Cant Wait Get My Ross Hat


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

*ill take one*

I hope im not too late, send one my way to new guy Ive been wanting to try out one of the new ross bows.


----------



## tahoe (Mar 15, 2004)

I'd like a hat too. Great looking hat to match a great looking bow. Thanks


----------



## KYShooter (Jun 23, 2004)

Woo woo, nice hat...gimme gimme.


----------



## stevenautique (Jan 25, 2006)

ill take one please


----------



## Randy B (May 26, 2003)

I could always use a nice hat thanks:beer:


----------



## bubba53 (Feb 11, 2006)

*ross hat*

Hey i would love to have one of those hats.


----------



## T-LaBee (Dec 28, 2003)

*Hat*

I'm IN!
Thanks


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

wow 125 replies looks like i made it in time for a free hat:RockOn:


----------



## Spreggy (May 29, 2005)

Me too. :thumbs_up


----------



## crhye250r (Oct 27, 2005)

:wink: Send one this way as well..


----------



## JPG (Feb 3, 2006)

*Cool !*

I would love to have one to add to my collection. Thanks for the offer. PM sent.


----------



## BrowningCJ (Jan 23, 2006)

Freebies Give Me One.


----------



## mighty_mace (Sep 29, 2004)

If theirs any out there available yet I'll be sure to sport one. 

Giving a few Ross's a try this coming Saturday when the reps will be at a local shop.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

I will take one just for heck of it!


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

I'll take one.

Scott


----------



## Alaska Gary (Oct 9, 2002)

Cool Hat I'll take one


----------



## squeekieslayer (Jul 20, 2004)

*hey*

i may not shoot one, but i will wear it to proudly further the sport of archery


----------



## MdBowDoc (Feb 1, 2005)

I would like to get one of Ross hats too. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 25, 2004)

*Thats awesome!*

I'll take one of those please. Thanks.


----------



## ratboss (Aug 14, 2003)

*Ross Hat*

I wouldn't mind one.


----------



## Baker4 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Thanks*

PM sent thanks


----------



## b_rosext (Dec 31, 2005)

*Sweet*

I just got a Ross and a hat today. But its not like that one.


----------



## distorted (Mar 6, 2005)

ill take one


----------



## r2t2 (Feb 8, 2003)

I would like a hat-- Thank you.

RT


----------



## solid X's (Nov 24, 2004)

*hats*

Those are some really cool hats i wish all archery hats were that nice


----------



## W.Moua (Sep 27, 2004)

Send me one


----------



## cplusmc (Jan 1, 2006)

gotta love free hats


----------



## bsand (Jan 12, 2003)

*Ross Hat*

Just talked to Doug today about sending me a Ross catalog. Thx for the free hat.


----------



## mossyhorns (Dec 7, 2005)

I'd love one of those sweeeet hats!!!!!


----------



## All_X's (Apr 21, 2004)

*Send one to me*

Thanks


----------



## smitteken (Jun 23, 2005)

ME! ME! I want one!


----------



## houndawgg (May 31, 2003)

I'd appreciate one, thanks, post #150


----------



## bowhunter7532 (Dec 29, 2003)

i want one


----------



## Elkman (Aug 27, 2004)

I would love one!
Thanks!
Do I get one when I order a new bow to?:wink:


----------



## mbklmann (Jun 12, 2005)

I would love to have a Ross hat.

Thanks


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

DID I make the cut?
Ill be sending my mailing address.


----------



## 88AHunter (Jul 14, 2005)

That's a really nice looking hat.:tongue:


----------



## beagleboy6 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Ross Hat*

I'll take one, thanks.


----------



## jskd (Sep 19, 2005)

i'll take one pm sent


----------



## joek03 (Nov 28, 2005)

Good looking hat. Can't beat free stuff.


----------



## Biketrax (Nov 3, 2005)

*OK I'll bite!*

Nice HAt:wink:


----------



## Encino14 (Jan 5, 2006)

I can always use a new hat.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

new hats kick a** i want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3D4ever (Sep 23, 2005)

ill take one too pm on the way


----------



## Arrowhunters5 (May 24, 2005)

*Me Too*

Anything to help hide my ugly mug.:wink: Thanks Ross, nice looking hat.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

I'm waiting for my chance to shoot a ROSS

pm sent


----------



## Ed2351 (Jun 29, 2003)

*Free Hat*

Great deal Thanks ROSS!


----------



## 00buck (Feb 23, 2003)

*Nothin betta than free!*

Pm sent!


----------



## nevada mike (Jan 15, 2006)

*free hat*

great looking hat


----------



## boaritupya (Jul 28, 2004)

What a great offer,thanks


----------



## Boludo (Feb 18, 2003)

Yes, I would like to own more bone. And more hats. 
Thank you!


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Count me in

thanks


----------



## switchbax (Jan 31, 2005)

*Wow!*

What a great company! I'll take one.


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Count me in. Pm sent


----------



## big island boy (Oct 15, 2005)

*free hat*

sounds like a deal!


----------



## horstie (Nov 19, 2005)

*Free Hat, count me in*

Pm on the way:beer: :beer:


----------



## jstpassnthru (Dec 14, 2005)

*free hat*

count me in this is great i look forward to trying ross out


----------



## musky48 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Free Hat*

Thanks for the hat.

Musky


----------



## 116Buck (Dec 12, 2004)

Sweeeet!


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

*hat*

ok, here ya go


----------



## buckeye bulldog (Apr 10, 2004)

*free hat*

great deal!


----------



## sackyy (Dec 17, 2003)

I'll take one!:beer: :beer:


----------



## HUNTERMAGNUM (Dec 7, 2003)

I sure would like to have one.
Thanks!!


----------



## tawlman82 (Sep 13, 2005)

*Me too!*

I will also take one, Thanks!


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

Me too! 

rick


----------



## BlueRidge (Dec 12, 2005)

*Thanks*

pm sent


----------



## philhughes (Jun 2, 2003)

*Count me in...*

:wink: pm'd ya


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

*Thanks*

That is one nice looking hat. I would like to have one.
Thanks Jeff


----------



## crarbo1 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Nice Hat!*

I would love to have one. PM is on its way!

Thanks,


----------



## r. pearson (Aug 7, 2003)

*r pearson*

i will take one and send a pm shortly


----------



## XX78Dad (Sep 13, 2004)

*Heading for 250!!*

No pun intended...


----------



## sharpshooter60 (Feb 10, 2005)

Awesome Hat Thanks, PM on it's way


----------



## fordtrucks1 (Sep 1, 2005)

sweet ill take one thanks


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL   

Automan


----------



## kraiza (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice hat. I'll take one.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Wow! Very generous of you. Cool lookin' hat. Perhaps you could help out Hoyt since after 75 years they came up with the ugliest hat I ever saw.


----------



## HCA SHOOTER (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice hats , GREAT BOWS.pm sent.Thanks


----------



## bbaumer (Jul 19, 2005)

*Can't beat that price.....*

Thank you very much. bbaumer


----------



## mnsmokepole (Nov 14, 2005)

*Hat*

Neat looking hat


----------



## BOW GUY (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm in for a free hat..

PM sent


----------



## Wild Bill 71 (Dec 4, 2004)

*Free Hat*

Cool kooking hat. PM on the way.

Bill


----------



## SINGLECAM1 (Mar 14, 2003)

*Ross Hat*

I love hats send one my way Thanks


----------



## SmoothismyLX (Apr 3, 2005)

*free Ross hat*

Sent one to PA for me....


----------



## Leffe (Nov 5, 2005)

Yes please send me one 
jätteläcker


----------



## ArcheryPlus (May 18, 2005)

hey why not! i'll take one


----------



## dsp3472 (Dec 27, 2004)

i'll take one. thanks ross


----------



## lechwe (Jan 8, 2005)

me too!!!!


----------



## Tops (Mar 11, 2004)

send one my way


----------



## Tip (May 3, 2004)

*I will take 2 I have twin boys*

I will take 2 but 1 will do

Thank You


----------



## WNYBowhunter (Jan 15, 2006)

Please send one my way too.:wink:


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

pm you i would like one need to cover bald spot lol


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

That's a really cool hat! I want one!


----------



## sobsc (Jan 12, 2006)

I WOULD LIKE A FREE HAT FOR MY SON IN LAW WHO NAME IS MIKE ROSS. MAY be with the hat I could get him to take some time to get back into shooting. My Grand son Matt Ross is one of the btter 10 year old shooting his compound and or recurve, he loves the arcery sport like me this old fart....

my thanks

Hat can be sent to

Bill Olmesdahl
box 96
south plymouth NY 13844


----------



## sddeer (Mar 31, 2003)

*ross*

cool hat,thanks


----------



## 2112 (Feb 6, 2003)

Pm sent,very cool hat


----------



## thumperX (Jun 9, 2004)

*me too!!*

I'll take one !! cool looking hat too!!


----------



## mqxlt (Dec 15, 2004)

*I'll take one!*

Thanks! Cool lookin hat! Appreciate it!


----------



## hrchdog (Dec 13, 2004)

I'll take one.


----------



## Chance (Jan 9, 2005)

I've shot the Ross bows and think they are very smooth,quiet and shock free. My Pro Shop just got them in several weeks ago and i'm impressed with them. It seems most who shoot them are also impressed and say they will purchase one. You can't beat a bow that starts out with good quality string & Cable and puts thought into their bows.


----------



## Chad T. (Jan 3, 2006)

would love a hat
thanks a bunch:wink:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Count me in for a free hat. Pm'd all my info.


----------



## BogeyMan (Feb 11, 2004)

Thank you for the hat and for offering such a great bow. I'll PM my info


----------



## mattman (Mar 23, 2004)

What the heck send one my way also.PM sent


----------



## djsasa (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks !


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Me too!!!!!

Might even be buying a Ross Bow!!!


----------



## longcut36 (Nov 16, 2005)

send me one


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Sure id like a hat....send me one i'll pm my mailing address


----------



## crow_sniper (Aug 14, 2004)

how about that free hat.....


----------



## elkfever (Jul 10, 2002)

I will donate one to our club.


----------



## hoggin (Feb 14, 2004)

*hat*

sold lol I will take one


----------



## haley56228 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Hat*

I will take 1 in you have any left


----------



## sqrlman (Mar 18, 2003)

*Ross*

I'd like a hat as well. Maybe one day I'll also own a Ross bow.


----------



## 1moyard (Jan 2, 2004)

*I would like one*

Yes I would like one of the hats


----------



## RHINO (Jul 15, 2002)

*Sweet!*

Add me to the list.


----------



## Mathews2 (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanks, I would like one also. PM on the way


----------



## gunrunr (Feb 1, 2003)

*Free Hat!*

I would like one too.
PM coming next
Thanks!!!


----------



## IaJoe (Nov 28, 2003)

*Hat*

Hey I'll take one.I was checking out the new 31 ata Ross.looks nice.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Aug 28, 2005)

*Free Hat*

Can always use a new hat. Thanks Pm on the way also


Frank


----------



## hunterdad (Jan 6, 2005)

I will take one also


----------



## ApexHorse (Feb 8, 2006)

Me me me me, don't forget me!


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

I will take one also please.


----------



## Boone (Jun 13, 2003)

I'll take one


----------



## Rich in CO (Jan 27, 2003)

Shoot I own a 34" Ross, I take one


----------



## curs1 (Oct 24, 2002)

I'll take one too . thanks


----------



## Rocko (Jan 25, 2004)

*Hat*

Count Me In!!


----------



## The Fella (May 19, 2003)

*Send me one*

Please send me one of those great looking hats. Sent you a PM


----------



## Castaway (Aug 10, 2005)

Count me in. Thanks for the offer. PM sent.


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

I amthinking about buying a Ross bow, do they have laminated limbs? Sent you a PM.


----------



## deerslayer9teen (Jun 25, 2005)

Count me in!


----------



## fishingal (Oct 26, 2005)

woooohoooo!!!!
Thanks buddy!


----------



## CLAYMORE 13 (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool Hat!


----------



## Jacko (Feb 1, 2003)

Sounds good to me!!


----------



## new guy (Apr 1, 2005)

there are three more left....


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

*am i in or out?*

Im there dude!!!!


----------



## 3dbowhunter (Jun 4, 2003)

me too


----------



## new guy (Apr 1, 2005)

last one...who gets it?


----------



## Denfore (Mar 20, 2005)

*free hat*

Looks like I am too late....maybe not....I like free!


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

I'll take one 

DJ


----------



## new guy (Apr 1, 2005)

ok everyone...thats it ,there all gone.thank you for responding and the hats will be to you shortly.


----------



## new guy (Apr 1, 2005)

going,going,gone...these hats sure went fast...keep your eyes open...sometime in the near future.....


----------



## 3dbowhunter (Jun 4, 2003)

2nd to last hat. cool thanks new guy


----------



## Rooster-1961 (Nov 12, 2004)

*new cap*

I would like to have one if any left.
Rob Faulkner
7695 Morgantown Rd
Russellville, KY 42276


----------



## 3DMan (Mar 23, 2004)

I'll take one


----------



## full moon (Feb 10, 2004)

new guy said:


> ok everyone...thats it ,there all gone.thank you for responding and the hats will be to you shortly.


Thank you very much...I see Ross is sponsoring archerytalk now..:thumb:


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

I like free


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

may be to late but ill try


----------



## bowranger (Feb 9, 2003)

ill take one if im not to late!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rcher (Dec 3, 2002)

*free hat*

New Guy Those hats sure looked sharp and I am sure they will look well on all those Ross shooters that requested them. I am not a Ross shooter so therefore did not request one simply due to the fact that I would not be promoting my sponsor or sponsors by doing so. I do wish you success in your business and think your line of bows will do well. Best Luck in your endeavors. rcher:wink:


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

*Hat*

I want one!


----------



## goldtip45 (Feb 14, 2004)

*ross*

i got the ccr34 and would sure love a hat.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Nice hats!*

I'll take one if it's not to late


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Ya snooze, ya lose... guess I missed out.


----------



## kg4tyr (Jul 28, 2004)

*bows*

Since the hats are gone, how about a free bow to the first request?:tongue:


----------



## wisconbow (Oct 31, 2005)

Too slow....should got up earlier today!


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

Like the slogan. If the bows can deliver the bones you will be set.


----------



## new guy (Apr 1, 2005)

rcher said:


> New Guy Those hats sure looked sharp and I am sure they will look well on all those Ross shooters that requested them. I am not a Ross shooter so therefore did not request one simply due to the fact that I would not be promoting my sponsor or sponsors by doing so. I do wish you success in your business and think your line of bows will do well. Best Luck in your endeavors. rcher:wink:


this isnt my company....im just a co op shooter that is helping out. Andy's the the man:thumb:


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

Nobody told me in the hunting section....and I got a bald spot!!!


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

I own a CR337 so it works good for me. Great bows, try one and own more bown.


----------



## roninrus1 (Feb 4, 2006)

New member here and just saw this.
Appreciate the offer and sponsership for a nice archery site!:shade: 
Thanks, Rusty


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

New guy count me in on a hat!!


----------



## robertyb (Jul 19, 2004)

Darn, just saw this. I you have any left I would love to have one.


----------



## MagnumPI (Jul 8, 2004)

*Hat*

Cool hopefully im in.


----------



## rossarcher34 (Aug 23, 2005)

*hat*

If any are left I would love one. I would pay if you don't have any free ones. Thanks. -Philip Cook


----------



## Archeryman (Aug 8, 2003)

I'll take one of those hats.....


----------



## Donhudd (Sep 21, 2002)

If still available send to my address (my address is being pmed to you)


----------



## Sfd_324 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Good looking hat!!*

I'll take one, if any's left.


----------



## Calvin Syntax (Feb 3, 2006)

*Great promo idea, but...*

I don't understand...
Why are there so many people on here mooching a free hat when they obviously don't shoot Ross? These guys proudly have Hoyt, Bowtech, Mathews etc. listed in their signatures... are they really going to wear a Ross hat? Have archers become so whorish that they'll jump at the chance to get anything for free, whether it's a product they use and believe in, or not?


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

*There’s a lid for every pot.*



Calvin Syntax said:


> I don't understand...
> Why are there so many people on here mooching a free hat when they obviously don't shoot Ross? These guys proudly have Hoyt, Bowtech, Mathews etc. listed in their signatures... are they really going to wear a Ross hat? Have archers become so whorish that they'll jump at the chance to get anything for free, whether it's a product they use and believe in, or not?


Let me try and broaden your perception. Some people collect hats. Hats are generic they will fit on almost any head. In cooler climates, a hat helps to keep the body temperature normal. If worn in the sun, a hat will shade the eyes from the sun. Not everyone that wears a hat shoots a bow. I hope these answers shed a little light for you.:wink:


----------



## Slate Creek (Mar 26, 2004)

I'll take one, thinking about buying a Ross. PM will follow


----------



## Sfd_324 (Jul 22, 2003)

Calvin Syntax said:


> I don't understand...
> Why are there so many people on here mooching a free hat when they obviously don't shoot Ross? These guys proudly have Hoyt, Bowtech, Mathews etc. listed in their signatures... are they really going to wear a Ross hat? Have archers become so whorish that they'll jump at the chance to get anything for free, whether it's a product they use and believe in, or not?


I don't shoot professionally, just an ol country boy that likes to hunt and wear hats, but i'll advertise just about anything for anybody & those are some great looking hats, besides....... I didn't see anything in the initial post that said "for the first 250 Ross shooters" that reply will get a free hat.


----------



## BigPete (Aug 13, 2005)

Calvin Syntax said:


> I don't understand...
> Why are there so many people on here mooching a free hat when they obviously don't shoot Ross? These guys proudly have Hoyt, Bowtech, Mathews etc. listed in their signatures... are they really going to wear a Ross hat? Have archers become so whorish that they'll jump at the chance to get anything for free, whether it's a product they use and believe in, or not?



Ross makes outstanding bows. I recently shot one at a local pro shop and I was amazed. If you haven't shot one, you should give them a try. Plus, if they are gracious enough to offer a free hat, why not? The only possible reason I can think of would be if you were sponsored by another bow manufacturer. 99+ % of us are not. Or maybe those that put a **** on Ford or **** on Chevy sticker in their truck window might be of the mind not to indicate something other than what they have is any good.  I'll consider a Ross when my next bow purchase rolls around.

I know there is at least 1 Ross shooter sitting sweet in 2nd place right now in Vegas BHU class with a 1st round of 299 24x's. Those bows shoot!


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

Calvin Syntax said:


> I don't understand...
> Why are there so many people on here mooching a free hat when they obviously don't shoot Ross? These guys proudly have Hoyt, Bowtech, Mathews etc. listed in their signatures... are they really going to wear a Ross hat? Have archers become so whorish that they'll jump at the chance to get anything for free, whether it's a product they use and believe in, or not?



This is the ONLY thing I don't like about ArcheryTalk. Somebody always has to jump into a thread and start jerking people's chain with insults. The hats are cool. So what if a person doesn't shoot Ross. The product is still being advertised, and thats what the intent was. I don't shoot a Ross bow, but yeah, I'm really going to wear a Ross hat. Hi, my name is Jim, and I'm an archery *****.
Go back under the rock you crawled out from, Cal.:thumbs_do


----------



## Fly Low (Feb 3, 2004)

I will take one if you still have any. Thanks a lot. I guess I am just a low life wanting free stuff, huh Calvin Syntax. :wink:


----------



## Postone (Jan 16, 2006)

*Nice Hat!!!*

Nice hat... Looks like something I would buy!:wink:


----------



## dj 635 (Feb 11, 2006)

ya i will take one

thanks dj 635


----------



## GAM (May 22, 2002)

nice hat If any left Iwill wear it


----------



## EX-TPanic (Apr 2, 2005)

I'll take one


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

I want to shoot one of the bows. Ross would get advertising from me that's for sure.


----------



## archer1941 (Nov 24, 2004)

great looking cap. i want one.


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

Maybe you late posters should go read post #257


----------



## LarryStone (Nov 4, 2003)

thats a great hat...........any left im in...


Larry


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

Northforker said:


> Maybe you late posters should go read post #257



Hey us last few guys are the one's that count.....Don't hurt to ask and if that don't work beg and plead.


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

great looking hat


----------



## new guy (Apr 1, 2005)

Sfd_324 said:


> I don't shoot professionally, just an ol country boy that likes to hunt and wear hats, but i'll advertise just about anything for anybody & those are some great looking hats, besides....... I didn't see anything in the initial post that said "for the first 250 Ross shooters" that reply will get a free hat.


thats right...these are for anyone...it doesnt matter what bow you shoot.if someone offers me something that is free,you bet i'll want one...these are very nice hats and they look great...it is great to see so many people with different bow's that are wanting one,and it is really nice to see a thread with no brand bashing...i love it.:thumbs_up


----------



## HoytHunterxx20 (Oct 8, 2005)

*Still offering?*

If im too late to sign up ill try anyway i would like one of your hats.


----------



## Calvin Syntax (Feb 3, 2006)

Stanley said:


> Let me try and broaden your perception. Some people collect hats. Hats are generic they will fit on almost any head. In cooler climates, a hat helps to keep the body temperature normal. If worn in the sun, a hat will shade the eyes from the sun. Not everyone that wears a hat shoots a bow. I hope these answers shed a little light for you.:wink:


Thanks Stan... very enlightening. Please realize though, that I was in no way questioning everyone that responded to this thread; only those that are seemingly staunch supporters of bow brands other than Ross. I think it's a great promo idea, and as for the people you mention that wear hats but don't shoot bows... I don't think they're listing HoytMathewsBowtech in their signatures.


----------



## Sfd_324 (Jul 22, 2003)

new guy said:


> thats right...these are for anyone...it doesnt matter what bow you shoot.if someone offers me something that is free,you bet i'll want one...these are very nice hats and they look great...it is great to see so many people with different bow's that are wanting one,and it is really nice to see a thread with no brand bashing...i love it.:thumbs_up


Besides, had to look it up & the closest Ross dealer from me is 4 hours away, no way for me to just run in and see/hold one but i will as soon as i am in the area, it may be my next bow...thats how i ended up with the hoyt in my signature, closest dealer is over an hour away but i was in the area, went in, looked around, liked what i saw/shot and then came back to AT & worked out a deal with a member here on a trade for my Bowtech.

I'm not brand specific, its whatever feels/shoots good for me.
By next season I may have ROSS in my signature, won't know till that "time" comes

Keep up the good work new guy!!! & thanks for the promotion on the hats.


----------



## jdog94 (Mar 19, 2005)

i would love one


----------



## 2thepoint (Jul 30, 2004)

if there are any left.........throw my name in the hat and then send it!!!
thx


----------



## Sfd_324 (Jul 22, 2003)

Northforker said:


> Maybe you late posters should go read post #257


Thought i would "toss one in anyways" :wink:. Time had already ran out on me,before 7 am, I only have access to the PC when i come to work every third day at the fire station unless i come by & check my mail. But what the heck......I've only wasted some cyberspace if i don't get one.


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

Someone needs to post the Ross lineup. I would like to try one of these out I keep hearing good things about them.


----------



## mighty_mace (Sep 29, 2004)

Check it out: Ross Archery


----------



## pinheadg33 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Free hat*

Hey I'll take one if you still got em.


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

*hat*

free is very good


----------



## KJH2005 (Apr 22, 2005)

Can always use a new hat!


----------



## pjridge (Jul 22, 2003)

I would like pne if I still can.
Thanks for the offer.


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

*hat*

i'll take one if you have any left>>>


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

Maybe they should've only offered 1 hat and then given them to the 249 other's who replied


----------



## Tarbaby (Oct 12, 2004)

Cool hat. Gonna owwn a Ross shortly!


----------



## squeekieslayer (Jul 20, 2004)

*youve got to be kidding me*

it is at 318 and people are still trying.

i wouldnt care but i forgot to unsubscribe and hoave a ton of emails saying people are still replying.

ya snooze, ya lose


----------



## pjridge (Jul 22, 2003)

Maybe it hadn't occured to you that some folks haven't counted.  
Why even take time to make a sarcastic reply. If you have a problem maybe you need to unsubscribe.:wink:


----------



## squeekieslayer (Jul 20, 2004)

*hey*

no reason to get defensive. I will unsubscribe, but I thought maybe mentioning it again would let people know.

Besides, you dont have to count, you can simply read the nimber at the top of each reply.


----------



## KWS870 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Ross Archery*

Hey, I better get me one of those hats, I shot their bow and love it. I plan on having one in the arsenal soon!:wink:


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

*hat pm sent*

im prob to late but thought i would try. im will a few people on if you dont have a ross or plan on buying one they shouldnt be asking for the hat im not saying people are but if they are


----------



## azArcher2 (Sep 20, 2005)

if you have any left i'll take one


----------



## gmcman (Sep 9, 2004)

I'll take one if it's not too late.


----------



## bhanks55 (Sep 14, 2005)

*ditto*



azArcher2 said:


> if you have any left i'll take one


ditto


----------



## new guy (Apr 1, 2005)

all the hats are gone...thanks for all of the replies and everyone who posted in time and some of the ones who didnt will recieve the hats very shortly.


----------



## myrmidon (Aug 24, 2005)

*Smart lookin' toppers*

:thumbs_up 
Smart lookin' I'd like to have one


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

Im always a day late and a buck short


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

Idaho_Elk_Huntr said:


> Im always a day late and a buck short



Uh, make that a year late....


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

Olink said:


> Uh, make that a year late....


00 

oh well at least I was here. :tongue:


----------



## CITYARCHER (Aug 30, 2006)

*Love my*

Cr334!


----------



## GroundhogCK (Nov 6, 2006)

I was just going to buy one of those hats too... Might have to do that after all as it looks like I'm too late to cash in on the free one!

Oh well, off to shoot my beloved 331 at the first night of 2-man hunter leagues at Critter's in Winneconne, WI.

Congrats on the free hats to whoever got here earlier!


----------



## TheCamoGhost (Nov 16, 2005)

ME !! I want one Flingr


----------



## mad moose (Jan 9, 2007)

*nice hat*

Shot one last year,' good possibility it will be my next bow:wink:


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

*Yup Yup Yup*

I like the that slogan! I am going for it here thinking at least a few people( a hundred or so) must have messed up and I still may get one.:wink:


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

Man, people really don't look at the dates on threads. The giveaway ended 11 months ago. I'm pretty sure anyone posting now is too late :thumbs_up.


----------



## new guy (Apr 1, 2005)

sorry to the people who emailed me but this has been over for a long time...all of the hats are gone.


----------



## sundown (Mar 10, 2006)

Thank you! A farmer can not have too many free hats


----------



## Steed (Dec 25, 2005)

*Frre Ross Hat!!!*

:wink: Thanks,i'm interested if you still have any.


----------



## jackamatic (Aug 19, 2004)

*Nice Hat*

I'll take one of those...thanks!


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

new guy said:


> sorry to the people who emailed me but this has been over for a long time...all of the hats are gone.



It would be nice if people would close their threads! I never look at dates.


----------



## markcarlson (Jan 3, 2003)

nice hat


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

*good looking hat!*

i'll take one!!:wink:


----------



## walleye rev (Nov 24, 2003)

The Walleye Rev would like one...............

Walleye Rev...............


----------



## BearSlayr (Jan 23, 2006)

I would love a Ross hat:wink:


----------



## new guy (Apr 1, 2005)

Idaho_Elk_Huntr said:


> It would be nice if people would close their threads! I never look at dates.


it looks like i put an end to it Feb. 16th 2006....

mods please lock this thread...

NO HATS LEFT


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

new guy said:


> it looks like i put an end to it Feb. 16th 2006....
> 
> mods please lock this thread...
> 
> NO HATS LEFT



you can click on Thread Tools at the top of the page and lock it yourself if you would like.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

affe22 said:


> Man, people really don't look at the dates on threads. The giveaway ended 11 months ago. I'm pretty sure anyone posting now is too late :thumbs_up.


 Yup, you're right...don't pay much attention to the start date of a thread sometimes, but I think the Mods would tell ya that this thread should have been CLOSED after the 250th post or shortly there after. That is part of the importance of closing a thread!!


----------



## broadhead0706 (Jun 11, 2006)

love my ross bows thanks:wink:


----------



## new guy (Apr 1, 2005)

Idaho_Elk_Huntr said:


> you can click on Thread Tools at the top of the page and lock it yourself if you would like.


when i click on thread tools,there isnt a lock option...it gives me 4 options but a lock isnt one of them...


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

I'll take another one, I reeived one with my bow .Great bow , Great hat


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Guess I'll get mine with my Cardiac...


----------



## Biketrax (Nov 3, 2005)

*Own a Ross!*

So I guess I desevre ONE!  :thumbs_up


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

I know that I probably missed the boat by a hundred or so posts....But I would like one! ha, ha


----------



## richv70 (Nov 10, 2006)

Cool! I would love to have one. Thanks.


----------

